# FB Airboat Launch



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anyone made it to the GSL from the airboat ramp at FB with a hyperdrive? A guy at work claims his cousin has done it but I have never heard of anyone not getting stuck.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I know 3 people who have TRIED. they all say they get down there a couple hundred yards and come to a dead stop. 

even if you did make it all the way out to the open water, turning around and making it back would be a whole nother experience..


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I know 3 people who have TRIED. they all say they get down there a couple hundred yards and come to a dead stop. *...FACT!*
> 
> even if you did make it all the way out to the open water, turning around and making it back would be a whole nother experience...*WOULDNT HAPPEN*


we have made it down to the split and back a couple of times. any further and it gets very very very....**interesting**....and makes for a fun filled couple of hours getting to a place in the channel that is long enough and cut deep enough to get on plane. then theres the looming possibility of an Air Boat running the channel at the same time!!  :shock: -)O(- ...NOT A GOOD THING with it being such tight quarters.

if youre not into beating the hell out of your equipment (200+ for a new prop you will need) i wouldnt advise it.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > I know 3 people who have TRIED. they all say they get down there a couple hundred yards and come to a dead stop. *...FACT!*
> ...


what kinda mud motor do you have??


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

This is what happens.....
[attachment=0:14ymexiq]post.jpg[/attachment:14ymexiq]

Long story short, my buddy went out at 9 am on a friday mornin, Got a call at 1 pm sayin he was stuck, 3 guys later and at 3 am SATURDAY mornin they were headed home.

Leave it to the airboaters


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^Wow that sucks man. That would make for a LONG night in the marsh.

So are the videos on Go-devils site of their surface drive ripping up the mud misleading or are these motors(Mudd buddy hyberdrive or Go-Devil surface drive) really capable of doing that without completely destroying a prop. And once you stop the boat can you even get it started again out there?

Video http://www.godevil.com/Video/Surface_Drive_Mud.wmv


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

OUCH! THATS *S-T-U-C-K* !!!



Gee LeDouche said:


> what kinda mud motor do you have??


35 Hyper, Mikuni Single, BPS Pipe... all it needs is to float :wink:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

freepunk,

the conditions are totally different. that mud they are playing with is deeper than say a foot or so, they can get a prop to grab and go, go, go... that crap out on the GSL is a combination of skinney slime for the most part with EVIL BALCK SAND below. you can be going along just fine in that slime then all of a sudden its gone and youre wondering why youre picking your lips out of the deck....once you come to a stop in that sand youre up *CHIT CRICK*...even if you can get going...just a bit, the prop (whats left of it) eventually looses grab and blows out in the sand. it really is an airboat ONLY enviornment out there, and even they get stuck sometime.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Ya some airboaters offered him a ride back to the launch but wouldn't go out to try and pull him out in fear of gettin stuck. it was about a half inch to an inch deep and about 200 yards from "floatable" water.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Longgun said:


> the conditions are totally different. that mud they are playing with is deeper than say a foot or so, they can get a prop to grab and go, go, go... that crap out on the GSL is a combination of skinney slime for the most part with EVIL BALCK SAND below. you can be going along just fine in that slime then all of a sudden its gone and youre wondering why youre picking your lips out of the deck....once you come to a stop in that sand youre up CHIT CRICK...even if you can get going...just a bit, the prop (whats left of it) eventually looses grab and blows out in the sand. it really is an airboat ONLY enviornment out there, and even they get stuck sometime.


Thanks for the reply. Lookin to pick up a boat hopefully next year. Don't really plan on hunting the GSL but looking at some options and those hyber/surface drives seem sweet.


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

I was flirting with the idea of giving it a try with my hyper however I think I will stick with turpin. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

freepunk said:


> Thanks for the reply. Lookin to pick up a boat hopefully next year. Don't really plan on hunting the GSL but looking at some options and those hyber/surface drives seem sweet.


yep, you lookin' new or used??


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking used. Mostly just something thats big enough to get my dad and dog out to where I pedal to hunt. He isnt in too great of shape for the death march out to where I go but I sure do miss hunting with him so looking into some boats for next year.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

cool, look me up when its applicable. i might be able to get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

I love my hyper drive i have a 1436 and a 14hp short shaft and it can really get up and move, but like most have said the biggest thing is getting up on plane in shallow water, it can take a while to get going. alot of guys have tried the airboat launch and get stuck because the hyper drive will run in 6-8" of water just don't stop by the time they figure out that it's to shallow to keep going they can't turn around and once you stop your screwed like a turtle on it back.


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

Even if you make it to the end of the channel, you have 6 miles before you get to water you can float and be safe in. So if you are going to try let me know when and I will be sure to come and watch. I might be able to make some money pulling everybody out. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

honkerfool said:


> This is what happens.....
> [attachment=0:rd41x4k3]post.jpg[/attachment:rd41x4k3]
> 
> Long story short, my buddy went out at 9 am on a friday mornin, Got a call at 1 pm sayin he was stuck, 3 guys later and at 3 am SATURDAY mornin they were headed home.
> ...


That boat looks like is an all welded not a riveted Jon. I bet that was one heavy tank to be tossing around in the mud.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> Ya some airboaters offered him a ride back to the launch but wouldn't go out to try and pull him out in fear of gettin stuck. it was about a half inch to an inch deep and about 200 yards from "floatable" water.


We can run 1/2" to 1" of water no problem but look real close at the kind of mud it is "crackies" or cracked mud is the absolute worst mud for us airboaters even with a big ol' motor you an't getting out of the crackies! 
Last year i saw a mudmotor in the exact situation, i gave him some pvc poles and we rolled the boat for about 100 yards then his buddies came and got him out. 
i'll say this again mud motors stay out of the airboat flows! i don't say it because its great hunting and i want you to stay away from my "honey hole" its because of saftey and for your sake so you don't have to spend till 3 in the morn getting out of a 1/2" of water. 
TB


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Tealboy said:


> Last year i saw a mudmotor in the exact situation, i gave him some pvc poles and we rolled the boat for about 100 yards then his buddies came and got him out.


You might have been one of the guys that helped him out. This was last year, the day before the Pheasant opener. Some airboaters stopped and gave him some pvc pipes if i remember right


----------

